# Chicken Skin?



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Can chicken skin cause loose stools? Is it possible my puppy can eat premade chicken raw patties, but not tolerate regular raw chicken?

Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Chicken skin is very fatty and can definitely cause loose stool. Many dogs can't tolerate that sort of high fat so don't worry about it if yours can't either. The chicken patties wouldn't be as high fat as the skin.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, skin is high in fat and too much can cause loose stools.

But dogs DO need fat and the chicken skin has lots of other nutrients so I wouldn't remove it completely from the diet. I would just trim SOME of the skin off the chicken before feeding it.


----------

